# Son is born!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Duncan was born at 8:32am - 5lbs 15 ozs

I have been up 28 hours now - so sleep time.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Congratulations to you and your wife. Get him shootin soon:mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!!

:smt033:smt033:smt038:smt041:smt049:smt049:smt168:smt168:smt180

So, did he come armed with a P99 or a PS90?

WM


----------



## travelinman (Aug 17, 2006)

*congratulations!!!!!!*


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!! Bet Mom could use some rest also...:smt082.......:smt023


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

Congratulations!! I have my first on the way in September and I can't wait


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Congrats!

Funny. Doesn't look much like McGiever.

Now you're in for it. That little fellow will eventually expect you to have all the answers. Mark Twain said something about that....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*New Baby!!! Woooo!! Hooooo!*

Congratulations Shipwreck and wife too. Now you got a life long shooting buddy.:smt023:smt1099


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Congratulations!:smt041


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Simply awesome! Congratulations! :supz:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks guys - I just grabbed a couple of hours shuteye, and now back to the hospital!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Congrads to you both, get all the rest you can now because it will soon be a thing of the past. A bit of advise have your wife breast feed that way you get out of the 02:00 feedings.

The sentence for having children is 18 to life.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Congrats Ship! Welcome to the no-sleep club!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Duncan was born at 8:32am - 5lbs 15 ozs
> 
> I have been up 28 hours now - so sleep time.


Congrats!!!

Now the real fun begins... :smt023


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Congratulations! As one of the first batch of guys that went into the delivery room as a "coach", I can honestly say you'll remember these days as long as you live. Enjoy!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

OMG! CONGRATS! I am assuming we already did the toe/finger count! LOL! He's a handsome little guy and will make a great shooting buddy. Congrats to you both!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Aw! The proud papa!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Allow me to add my well-wishes to those above!


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations!:smt023:smt038:smt109


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations, Ship!


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

congratulations!!!! Now the fun begins,


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mazel Tov!!!


----------



## Rob_TN (Jun 18, 2007)

Congrats! Momma sure does look worn out...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Rob_TN said:


> Congrats! Momma sure does look worn out...


Well, the 1st pic of her in the bed was before the baby was born - in labor. SO yea, she was worn out...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Congratulations, I'll be in your shoes in September as well with my first kid.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Hell be OK, at least he doesn't look like you........................:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, the 1st pic of her in the bed was before the baby was born - in labor. SO yea, she was worn out...


You're braver than I am. If I posted a picture of my wife in the hospital and she found out, I'd be a dead man!


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*to ship*

i am happy for you and your family ship, stay healthy.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Congrats Ship!!! He's a cute little guy!!!!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

That's fantastic!!!!!!!!!
Scooter said what I was going to say. Good thing she looks more like her mother that you. he, he


----------



## USP Jock (Feb 23, 2007)

Congratulations Shipwreck!
Hope all are well.:smt023


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

congrats i've got two boys myself.. and a daughter


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Congratulations! Best wishes for Mom and Pop. Have you picked out his first firearm yet?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations Ship and best wishes for all. What sidearm did you buy for him and have you started his ammo cache yet?

:smt033
:smt1099


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey ship.........did you get him a hard-chromed P99 yet?


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rogue007 said:


> Hey ship.........did you get him a hard-chromed P99 yet?
> 
> Congrats!!!!


Not yet - he's gotta wait a little while - He needs to start with a P22 first :smt082:smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Oh.You know you should get him his 99 now before prices go up ...and then you could break it in for him........and occaissionally take it out for function testing etc etc etc..........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Oh.You know you should get him his 99 now before prices go up ...and then you could break it in for him........and occaissionally take it out for function testing etc etc etc..........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Just gotta convince the wife :mrgreen:


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Congrats Ship!!!!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

rogue007 said:


> Hey ship.........did you get him hard-chromed yet?
> 
> Congrats!!!!


There,

Fixed it for ya. :smt082

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> There,
> 
> Fixed it for ya. :smt082
> 
> WM


hey, if I did that, I wouldn't have to worry about any wear!!! :anim_lol:


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

He's a handsome little guy. Hopefully you'll have a shooting buddy for life!


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

This is a little late but congratulations!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks


----------

